# Research Project for Service dogs



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

If there are folks out there with PTSD and have dogs trained to detect panic attacks and are willing to talk with me with regard to a research project, please contact me at [email protected]

Also anyone who has a service dog trained to brace... I have contacted a company and they are designing a nylon harness specifically for this. They are altering an existing harness that we use in police work and are being used by the military. Please contact me for information as well as offering advice for its construction.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

sorry I don't but am interested in this. I know several people personally that would benifit from having a service dog to help this issue


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

If you know folks with this disorder that need dogs please contact me privately.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Tessa is trained to brace, I use a leather mobility assistance harness by bridgeport.


----------

